# MP3 players, whats the best to get?



## junglist_soldier

ok so i wana get a mp3 player one with at least 20 gb shud it be the iriver ihp 120 or the iaudio????????


----------



## ZER0X

Why don't ya get a Apple Ipod  40gbs


----------



## Godfa7h3r

Check out the new iriver H320. It's got a colored screen but no remote like the ihp120.


----------



## Praetor

> Why don't ya get a Apple Ipod


Because it's an ipod  (i have this thing about ruggednes ... if it can handle a 10 foot drop onto concrete ill buy it )


----------



## junglist_soldier

he he ye dat tru.  Na there r beta mp3 players than ipod and every1 got dem.  The ihp-340 and 320 r a little out of my price range. got bout 250 to spend


----------



## geranimo://

iPod rulez goddamnit!!


----------



## geranimo://

I'm serious, it's darn good


----------



## ZER0X

Yer I like Ipod's.....Well there basically the best things around in Australia....Actually I seen another MP3 player it had 40gb hd dunno if it was good though, it had a little screen


----------



## Gatecrasher

go for the iriver-ihp120 (20gb) or the ihp-140 (40gb) 
ipods are more for mac's where the iriver is more for windows.
and the iriver is plug and play, no need to install any programs (unlike ipod)
and the best part about it is it uses winamp save files, so if you use winamp you can load all your mp3's and then load your winamp save list file and it loads your mp3s into the same order as they are on your winamp. kick ass
im not saying the ipod is bad, it looks the best buy far.  i just think the iriver is better...sorry


----------



## 4W4K3

Gatecrasher said:
			
		

> i just think the iriver is better...sorry



no need to be sorry, i totally agree. the iriver looks more appealing to me.


----------



## geranimo://

Who cares u have to install iTunes for iPod, with USB 2.0 it transfers a song in 1, yes ONE second...

And iPod being more for mac than for is windows is bull, i have windows, and it works just fine....

And damn, just look at the iPod, its great, with the click/touchwheel, i love it


----------



## geranimo://

BTW, when u put a cd in ur cd/dvd drive, iTunes picks it up, converts it to AAC (mp4), and automatically downloads all the IDv3 tags....now is that service or what?

It's service.......signed Apple


----------



## geranimo://

And iPod's cheaper  

I'll stop flooding now


----------



## 4W4K3

looks is pure opinion, for me the style of the iPOD is ugly. even the colored ones (they out yet?) look like a plastic box with a wheel in it. most all quality mp3 players use USB 2.0...so there is no real advantage. and since most windows users already use Winamp, installing iTunes is just ANOTHER application you need to use your apple device.


			
				geranimo:// said:
			
		

> And iPod's cheaper



cheaper usually means it's lacking in some area where the more expensive one isn't. if i really needed an mp3 player i wouldn't look for cheap, i'd want something rugged and durable, with lots of features and compatibility. price isn't all that matters.


----------



## geranimo://

I had winamp, before i had iTunes, then i got my iPod, i had to use iTunes, now, I'd never go back to winamp. iTunes is waaaay better, for changing ur ID tags, for making playlists, u can boost the sound of ur tracks. U should just try it....

And yes, "the colored ones", they're called iPod mini   , are available, but they only have a 4GB harddisk...


----------



## geranimo://

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> cheaper usually means it's lacking in some area where the more expensive one isn't



I'm srry, but iPod lacks in no area


----------



## 4W4K3

when i make a playlist...i just drag and drop. how hard is that? "boost the sound of your tracks"...boost? i have a volume control on my speakers...boost it up for me lol. stating your opinion is fine...but remember its your OPINION...not a fact. i consider winamp to be "better" and the iriver to be loads more durable. its just an opinion. for me the iPOD lacks in looks and features...but mostly looks lol.


----------



## geranimo://

4W4k3 said:
			
		

> when i make a playlist...i just drag and drop.


yeah, but then i gotta save the whole shit, to switch between playlists, u gotta go through that submenu, no need to with iTunes, u can directly click on it and...tadaa, there it is   



			
				4W4K3 said:
			
		

> i have a volume control on my speakers...


wow, u actually do?? thats great!!   but if u cant turn on it anymore, when the things stuck, and still ur song sounds like its veeeeery far away?  

well anyway, i love iPod, u seem to like ur iRiver a lot, so lets just be happy with our toys


----------



## 4W4K3

geranimo:// said:
			
		

> wow, u actually do?? thats great!!   but if u cant turn on it anymore, when the things stuck, and still ur song sounds like its veeeeery far away?



what u meant "stuck"? if i was to turn my computer speakers ALL the way up, i'd probably explode them, and my ear drums at the same time. Not everyone has lil beige speakers lol.
Satellite Power 6 - watts RMS per channel (4 channels)
Sub woofer Power - 17 watts RMS
Frequency Response - 40Hz to 20kHz
S/N Ratio - 75dB

for my small room, i cant even turn it past the 3rd notch before it shakes my desk and rattles my walls, and it goes to 14 lol.

but raelly, i had an mp3 player a while ago, never used it. and i never plan on buying one again...all my statements were based on IF i was going to get one. i stick to the radio lol.


----------



## geranimo://

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> Not everyone has lil beige speakers lol.


DAmn, I do   

Well, i'm glad I bought one, i use it all the time


----------



## 4W4K3

geranimo:// said:
			
		

> Well, i'm glad I bought one, i use it all the time



yah i kow alot of people who take there mp3 players everywhere. I tote around a portable pocket radio lmao. im just poor lol.


----------



## geranimo://

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> Satellite Power 6 - watts RMS per channel (4 channels)
> Sub woofer Power - 17 watts RMS
> Frequency Response - 40Hz to 20kHz
> S/N Ratio - 75dB





			
				4W4K3 said:
			
		

> im just poor lol.



You're poor??


----------



## 4W4K3

geranimo:// said:
			
		

> You're poor??



http://www.superwarehouse.com/Creat...Surround_Sound_Speakers/51000000AA153/p/78168
they were $60 when i got them lol. pack quite a punch for being so affordable.


----------



## Gatecrasher

WAIT!
hold out dude and get the new iriver, i think its called the h320 or something
but the point is that it kicks ass, you should see the color in the screen,  cnet.com


----------

